# domain.com: Name server timeout



## iceget (25. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Liebe Community,

und zwar folgendes Problem:

Habe die Domain "domain.com" zu 100% richtig in ISP-Config eingerichtet.
Habe auch mittels CheckDNS eine Prüfung durchgeführt, alles auf 100% done, jedoch wenn ich von einem Server sende, bekomme ich dann diese Fehlermeldung zurück:

**********************************************
** THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY **
** YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE **
**********************************************
The original message was received at Fri, 22 Aug 2008 12:22:16 +0200 from 85-126-xxx-xxx.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at [85.126.xxx.xxx]
----- Transcript of session follows -----
451 domain.com: Name server timeout
Warning: message still undelivered after 4 hours Will keep trying until message is 5 days old

Wenn ich diese E-Mail von einer GMX Adresse sende kommt die E-Mail sofort an (am ISP-Config Server). Aber sende ich von einem anderen Server, ist schon wieder vorbei..

Was kann das sein?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2008)

Du kannst mal versuchen, den primary und Secondary NS getrennt abzufragen, ob beide richtig antworten, also z.B. mit:

dig @primarydnsserver.de MX domain.com
dig @secondarydnsserver.de MX domain.com

und dann zur Sicherheit nochmal die A-Records:

dig @primarydnsserver.de domain.com
dig @secondarydnsserver.de domain.com


----------



## iceget (26. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für Deine Antwort!

Ich habe bei Keyweb 5 Server, von diesen 5 Servern funktioniert das dig @ns1.meinedomain.com MX domain.at perfekt, also ich bekomme eine Antwort.

Aber von dem einen Server der eigentlich gleich konfiguriert ist, bekomme ich ein:

[root@srv1 root]# dig @ns1.meinedomain.com MX domain.at
dig: couldn't get address for 'ns1.meinedomain.com': not found

Was könnte hier falsch sein?

Danke und lg Markus

PS du hast eine PN von mir erhalten




Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst mal versuchen, den primary und Secondary NS getrennt abzufragen, ob beide richtig antworten, also z.B. mit:
> 
> dig @primarydnsserver.de MX domain.com
> dig @secondarydnsserver.de MX domain.com
> ...


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2008)

Ok, das Ganze hat mit also nichts mit dem mail serve bzw. MX Record zu tun, was hier fehlt ist der DNS A-Record für ns1.meinedomain.de der auf die IP des nameservers verweisen muss.


----------



## iceget (26. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

Mein problem war: diese Domain (die ns1.domain.com) war auf diesem Server noch irgendwo eingerichtet (Bind technisch).

Gelöscht, Problem gelöst!

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------

